# Can I sell my PC Staffpad license?



## stigc56 (Aug 22, 2020)

I was one of the first to buy a Surface PC to run Staffpad although I’m on Mac. Now I want to sell it and buy the Apple version, do you think that’s possible?


----------



## Primary Target (Aug 23, 2020)

It doesn't appear so, not via Staffpad directly anyway. Their website points users in the direction of the Apple/Microsoft App Stores, asking them to enquire there about licence transfers - copied below:

*Can I transfer my license or get a refund?*

March 10, 2020 15:20

On each platform (Windows and iOS), the respective App Stores are responsible for handling any queries or issues with your purchase, just as they are for any other app or content you purchase through the App Stores. They handle all the billing/account enquiries and are the only teams that can transfer your license to another account, or refund your purchase.

The Microsoft Store team can be contacted via their standard contact form:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/contactus/

For the Apple App Store, contact Apple Support for general account questions, and there's information about how to apply for a refund here: https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204084


----------



## stigc56 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks I will look there.


----------

